# H: Dark Angels W: £££



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Azrael (metal, missing Helm Bearer)
Company Master Balthasar (Dark Vengeance)
Metal Company Master
Librarian with Force Axe and Plasma Pistol
Librarian (Dark Vengeance)
Metal Terminator Librarian
Asmodai (old metal – armed with Power Sword and Crozius)
Finecast Belial with Sword of Silence
Plastic Belial conversion with Thunder Hammer and Storm Shield (essentially a Deathwing Knight with Deathwing Banner and Thunder Hammer)
15 Deathwing Terminators – Terminator Apothecary, two Terminator Sergeants, 2 Chainfists, 4 TH/SS, 2 Plasma Cannon, 4 SB/PF)
Two Deathwing Terminators with no arms, one Dark Vengeance Terminator Sergeant, Assault Cannon dude and SB/PF dude partially painted, unfortunately lost the bases. Three Power Fist arms, one Storm Bolter arm.
Six Ravenwing Bikers, all Dark Vengeance, Plasma Gunners converted to Meltaguns, also a seventh, unpainted biker – Plasma Gunner model.
Retro Predator with Lascannon sponsons and Autocannon turret (ball turret!)
Two Rhinos – one in old Dark Angels Green, one in Caliban Green – missing cupolas but otherwise intact.
Razorback with Lascannon/Twin Linked Plasma Gun
Vindicator
Dreadnought with Twin-Linked Lascannon and either DCCW or second Twin-Linked Lascannon (conversion from Missile Launcher arm).
Two full Dark Vengeance Tactical Squads – missing one Sergeant so replaced with standard Tactical Squad sergeant with Bolter/Chainsword.
Extra models for said Tactical Squads or Command Squads – Standard Bearer, Apothecary, three robed marines with Special Weapons (weapons unglued, I have two of each Special Weapon), three robed marines with bolters, robed Sergeant with Combi-Plasma, Devastator Sergeant, robed Missile Launcher, Multi-Melta and Lascannon. Unpainted Plasma Cannon dude (Dark Vengeance).

UK only, I'm afraid, unless someone knows of a really cheap and easy way of shipping overseas.

Money-wise, looking for somewhere in the region of £250.


----------



## bebe (Mar 5, 2008)

I have a GK army but I live in Canada. It is a Mordrak\Draigo shiunt list with DKs, SR, etc. LMK, if interested and I can send a full list and pics. But I am in Canada


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

bebe said:


> I have a GK army but I live in Canada. It is a Mordrak\Draigo shiunt list with DKs, SR, etc. LMK, if interested and I can send a full list and pics. But I am in Canada


That sounds really good - definitely interested in a list and pictures!

Canada is still do-able, but the postage might end up being rather pricy - I'll measure up the weight and size of a box to send them and get a shipping quote tomorrow, maybe the day after.

EDIT: And which army were you interested in, might I ask?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

All items still available.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Orks are now gone.


----------

